# Feral Pig Gets Drunk, Fights Cow in Australian Campground



## SifuPhil (Sep 10, 2013)

A feral pig burst into a Western Australian campsite this weekend  where it chugged 18 cans of beer, challenged a cow to a fight and then  collapsed under a tree. 


  The animal caused havoc amongst campers at the De Grey River in the Pilbara region on Sunday, ABC News reported.


  “It was the middle of the night and it was these people camping  opposite us and they heard this crunching of the can and they got their  torch out and shone it on the pig and there he was scrunching away at  their cans,” one camper recounted. 



Is ALL Aussie wildlife this much fun?


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 10, 2013)

They sure have their moments.

It would be more usual for one of the campers to chug 18, push cows around and flake out happy but then that never even makes it to the papers.

That is really funny though.  Even for here.:lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Sep 10, 2013)

Animals imitating humans.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2013)

Watched this on the evening news last night.  Interesting..


----------

